# Presentations and Bibliography from UC Davis Neonicotinoid Sept. 9 '15 Conference



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

UC Davis hosted a workshop on Neonicotinoids on Sept. 9, 2015. 

The conference presentations have been uploaded to:
http://ccuh.ucdavis.edu/news/neonicotinoid-conference-notes-and-presentations-now-available

Dr. Elina Lastro Niño, Extension Apiculturist – Department of Entomology and Nematology, UC Davis
has an interesting presentation on Current Research,
http://ccuh.ucdavis.edu/news/ELNio_NeonicSymposium_Sept092015PDF.pdf
reference list: http://ccuh.ucdavis.edu/news/ELNio_NeonicRefs1.pdf

Margaret “Rei” Scampavia, Doctorial Candidate– Department of Entomology and Nematology , UC Davis
prepared a slide deck on older research 
http://ccuh.ucdavis.edu/news/5_Scampavia_PastResearchonNeonicotinoidsandPollinators.pdf
reference list: http://ccuh.ucdavis.edu/news/ReferenceList.pdf

The two presentations taken together are fascinating and worthwhile securing. Sobering for impacts to Bumblebee - Bombus which appears far more suseptible.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Nice link, interesting I expected a neonic lambasting session, not at all. well thought out.


----------

